# Velating or detailing in Northern Ireland



## Scooby WRX STI (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi does any one know of any were in Northern Ireland that runs veleting or detailing course? Would like to learn more


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Apparently Ronnie from Orchard car care does but I text him and got no reply however AMG ( I think that's what there called ) and .50Cal sometimes do a detailing day.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

PMG Autocare, Pete Gilchrist runs open days and has mentioned detailing tuition....works closely with the guys at .50cal

Ronnie at Orchard also has mentioned detailing demo days, but no dates at present.

Depends on what you are wanting to learn, for DA etc, loads of Youtube demo videos...along with a used bonnet from a scrapyard and teach yourself.....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Scooby WRX STI said:


> Hi does any one know of any were in Northern Ireland that runs veleting or detailing course? Would like to learn more


Hi there we run 1-1 training. We used to do the larger group days you see happening more now but TBH I found that people really didn't benefit from them as you can literally get lost in the crowd, you may pick up a few tips but really they are not going to give you enough to go out and try it on your own if you know what I mean so I don't do them any more. However we are planning some small gatherings say no more than 10 people with hands on days as I have recently bought a few cars for people to work on, more for fun and progressing more than anything. I do offer 1-1 training from time to time depending on how busy we are detailing wise. now the winter months are closing in we can fit a few more days in as our waiting time for detailing is now only about 4 weeks so we can fit a few training days around cars. If you would like more information feel free to call me on 07784258006 and I can go through things with you.



_Steven67 said:


> Apparently Ronnie from Orchard car care does but I text him and got no reply however AMG ( I think that's what there called ) and .50Cal sometimes do a detailing day.


Not sure why I didn't reply but some days I literally get 50+ texts so the odd one gets over looked. Give me a call on 07784258006 and I will get a good chat and get you sorted out.


----------



## Scooby WRX STI (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for your reply's !!! Ronnie I'll give you a ring for a chat to find out more info


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

Scooby WRX STI said:


> Hi does any one know of any were in Northern Ireland that runs veleting or detailing course? Would like to learn more


We're waiting on a new unit and then will have an Open Day / Show and Shine event. Pete and the gang will be running a number of demo's throughout the day. So keep your eyes peeled for it :thumb:


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

50Cal Detailing said:


> We're waiting on a new unit and then will have an Open Day / Show and Shine event. Pete and the gang will be running a number of demo's throughout the day. So keep your eyes peeled for it :thumb:


Anymore days like last year when the new season starts ? Will you guys be at dubshed ?


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

_Steven67 said:


> Anymore days like last year when the new season starts ? Will you guys be at dubshed ?


Yes lots more of the same mate, yes we will be at Dubshed :thumb:


----------

